# Another reported cougar sighting



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Gina Fox said:


> How many are in the woods at night? And if you are WHY? lol


I'm in the woods alot at night. I **** hunt.
And I've hunted bobcat with hounds for a few years. That involves checking miles of roads to find a track to run. When we'd stop to ask permission , alot of folks would say , " Go ahead , but I don't think there are any around here. I've never seen them. "
Well , they were there because their tracks were there. Never seen a cougar track though.
Also covered alot of miles , in 35 years of bear hunting , looking for bear tracks. Never seen a cougar track.
There may be a few , but it would be very few.


----------

